# SLT-A35 dead



## KaHOnas

I bought an Alpha 35 two years ago for my wife and I to cut our teeth on "real" photography. Mostly we wanted to get action shots of our dogs doing dog things.

Sadly, however, the -35 has died. Now, granted, it is an entry-level DSLR (SLT?) but I can't say I'm terribly impressed with the quality here. I've read in several places online that my issue isn't isolated; it seems that the -33 and -55 suffered the same issue with the camera suffering a fatal error right around 30,000 shutter actuations.

I guess what I'm asking is, since we've been looking at upgrading bodies for a bit now, should I stick with Sony or go with a different brand? I'm already somewhat invested in Sony/Minolta glass and accessories:

70-200 f/2.8
50mm f/1.4
Kit lens and a beer can 75-300 4.5-5.6
Plenty of filters and a shutter remote

I hope you can appreciate my frustration.


----------



## TheStunch

tough call.  if you're in a position to jump, I might jump to Canon/Nikon, or since you like different brands, Pentax. (I <3 Pentax)  New Sony stuff is pretty nice, but being a less established photography brand, I might do extensive research on the body you're looking into to confirm no gremlins are inherent on that model, but really that's good advice for any large purchase.  On lower end cameras (sub 1k$) Canon DSLRs feel snappier to me, and the handling of the Canons is very nice, while the Nikons tend to have more mega pixels, and more focus points, though the feel of them is love it or hate it.  Nice cameras for sure, no hate for Nikon, I just like the feel of the Canon stuff.  Both Canon and Nikon offer bodies with good video features in this price range.  Pentax in the same $ bracket will net you basic video functions, great color, and weather sealing, as well as a very intuitive user interface, and a range of colors to choose from, and that signature Pentax quirk.  

Sony, if you stay with it, has some of the best sensors there are, and offer some very cool tech, though they still tend to be more proprietary than any of the big camera companies, and their designs tend to have a different feel to them than other brands, at least in my handling of them.  Sony also does very well in video, and their stuff is built well, previous body not withstanding.   Can't go wrong anyway you slice it, I guess, though if you switch brands, you may sell your lenses to try and recoup some of the cost of buying into a new system.


----------



## Derrel

I saw an A-330 + 18-55 for $269 this weekend in a local pawn shop. Sony Alpha A330 10.2 Megapixel DSLR Kit with Tilt Screen I have handled and shot a bit with the 70-200/2.8 Sony, and it's NICE! Getting an equivalent to that in Canon is gonna be expensive. Same with Nikon.

I bet you can find something in a used Sony body, maybe an A77?


----------



## KaHOnas

I've been searching around for a "better" camera since I guess we're stuck with Sony. We know how they're set up, we have a bunch of equipment for it, I'm just upset because not only did it break, but even though we were planning on upgrading, the -35 was going to be our backup body. :-\ 

I see that B&H has the -58 for sale for ~$450 until 1 November. I'm tempted to pull the trigger but, as I just found out about the sale, I don't know much about this body. I certainly don't want to jump into the same problem.

And, Derrel, I've been searching for used bodies but it seems we've made it difficult since we aren't Canon or Nikon shooters, which is one more reason why I've considered ditching Sony (the lack of support).


----------



## ConradM

a77 ii. Probably one of the best APSC bodies out currently. The focusing system is amazing.


----------



## KaHOnas

ConradM, I've been looking at that one as well but it's a bit out of my price range. It'll probably be our next step unless I can get into a -99 for a steal.


----------



## ConradM

KaHOnas said:


> ConradM, I've been looking at that one as well but it's a bit out of my price range. It'll probably be our next step unless I can get into a -99 for a steal.


99 might be getting a successor next year as well.


----------



## ConradM

If you can find a refurb or used you wouldn't be unhappy with an a65 or a77 either.


----------



## KaHOnas

I remember the -65 being the cat's meow (as far as APS-C bodies went) when we got our -35. I'm not opposed to getting one but I'm not sure where else to look. I'm absolutely fine with a refurb. Where do you all look for that kind of thing?

I've been using B&H and Amazon for purchases and those two with DPReview.com for opinions.


----------



## BGeise

KaHOnas said:


> I remember the -65 being the cat's meow (as far as APS-C bodies went) when we got our -35. I'm not opposed to getting one but I'm not sure where else to look. I'm absolutely fine with a refurb. Where do you all look for that kind of thing?
> 
> I've been using B&H and Amazon for purchases and those two with DPReview.com for opinions.



the A65 is a nice body I'd you are in a little more of a budget crunch. However with the A77ii out the A77 has become a lot more affordable especially a used one. Sounds like you already have yourself some great pieces of glass which helps a lot with your budget. I would venture to guess you would be more than thrilled with an A77. If you are patient amazon has a deal of you buy the body you get a vertical battery grip free which is totally worth it. I hope you aren't discouraged from sony because of your 35. They are all machines, And machines break no matter what the brand.


----------



## ConradM

I'd even wonder how you would like using an optical view finder. I know after using the EVF's in my Sony's I could never go without it.


----------



## dxqcanada

I've had the A100, then A55, then the A57.

If I had to replace my A57 without going up in cost I would take the A58. The only thing I don't like about it is the non-metal lens mount. Reviews do say that it is great image quality, better than my A57 ... and is being sold cheaper than what I paid for the 57.

... and to note, none of my Sonys (and my wife's Sonys) have failed.


----------



## KaHOnas

dxqcanada said:


> ... and to note, none of my Sonys (and my wife's Sonys) have failed.



That's what kills me. We've always gone to great lengths to ensure this camera was well taken care of and protected. I'm just irritated. There's not a mark on this camera. [emoji53]

I'm on the fence about the -58.


----------



## ConradM

The 58 has a fixed LCD right? That would rule it out for me.


----------



## KaHOnas

From what I've read, the -58 has an articulated screen. I'm not sure *how* articulated it is; from the pictures I've seen, it appeared it just flips out, but it's certainly not fixed.


----------



## BGeise

KaHOnas said:


> dxqcanada said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... and to note, none of my Sonys (and my wife's Sonys) have failed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's what kills me. We've always gone to great lengths to ensure this camera was well taken care of and protected. I'm just irritated. There's not a mark on this camera. [emoji53]
> 
> I'm on the fence about the -58.
Click to expand...

What exactly died on it


----------



## KaHOnas

BGeise said:


> What exactly died on it



I'm not quite sure. It just shut off mid-shoot and wouldn't come back on. I remember the battery being about 50% capacity. I only used Sony batteries up to that point. Swapping batteries had no effect. Usually when you insert a new battery, you can hear it cycle power to the shutter and do a self-test. It didn't do any of that anymore.

I had read that Wasabi batteries may work better so I bought one. Using that battery resulted in a "camera error" message being displayed on the screen. At least I got that.

Part of me is hoping that you'll respond with a "Hey, dork, that's just (insert error that I'm not familiar with due to my inexperience here). All you need to do is *blah*".


----------



## BGeise

KaHOnas said:


> BGeise said:
> 
> 
> 
> What exactly died on it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not quite sure. It just shut off mid-shoot and wouldn't come back on. I remember the battery being about 50% capacity. I only used Sony batteries up to that point. Swapping batteries had no effect. Usually when you insert a new battery, you can hear it cycle power to the shutter and do a self-test. It didn't do any of that anymore.
> 
> I had read that Wasabi batteries may work better so I bought one. Using that battery resulted in a "camera error" message being displayed on the screen. At least I got that.
> 
> Part of me is hoping that you'll respond with a "Hey, dork, that's just (insert error that I'm not familiar with due to my inexperience here). All you need to do is *blah*".
Click to expand...

try removing the battery, close door, turn to on position, click and hold shutter button for 1 min. Then put in battery and see if it will turn on? That's what Sony says to do for a complete reset.


----------



## KaHOnas

BGeise said:


> try removing the battery, close door, turn to on position, click and hold shutter button for 1 min. Then put in battery and see if it will turn on? That's what Sony says to do for a complete reset.



I did that with no change. [emoji53]


----------



## TheStunch

hmmm....mysterious


----------



## Logician

You are right that A35's (and also A55's) shutter engine life is shorther than expected. I'm not sure about A37 and A58 but I suspect they are also in the same league.

A65, A77 and A99 are different stories of course but they don't appeal to everyone especially if you are fond of small(er) bodies.

I also had the same problem with my A35. But I didn't give up, I just replaced its shutter engine. Its not that pricey (was around 90 USD for me) so this might also be an alternative.


----------



## KaHOnas

Logician said:


> I just replaced its shutter engine. Its not that pricey (was around 90 USD for me) so this might also be an alternative.



How does one go about getting the replacement parts? And what's the process like? 

I'm relatively new to the DSLR world (and totally green on camera repair). I'm by no means a newbie at fixing stuff, though.


----------



## Logician

KaHOnas said:


> Logician said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just replaced its shutter engine. Its not that pricey (was around 90 USD for me) so this might also be an alternative.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How does one go about getting the replacement parts? And what's the process like?
> 
> I'm relatively new to the DSLR world (and totally green on camera repair). I'm by no means a newbie at fixing stuff, though.
Click to expand...

Its not something you can do yourself anyway.

I don't know in which country you are and obviously procedure and price might change according to where you live but you need to take your camera to a Sony Technical Store and they do the replacement for you. If your warranty is still valid, it might even be free. If it is not, then I guess you can get it replaced in any technical camera shop even if its not dedicated to Sony brand. This is at least how I get it repaied.


----------



## KaHOnas

That's what I was afraid of. I've looked into the Sony repair option. In the US, they want $250 just to look at it. I assume parts and labor are extra.

I was hoping you knew of a way I could swap the shutter mechanism myself.


----------



## PWhite214

I looked on the Sony Store, Sony a58 Camera and 18-55mm Lens - SLTA58K Review - Sony US.  The price at the Sony store is $399 with 18-55mm kit lens.  From Sony Specs: Angle Adjustment : Tilt angle: Up approx. 135 degrees, downward approx. 55 degrees

Phil


----------



## Logician

PWhite214 said:


> I looked on the Sony Store, Sony a58 Camera and 18-55mm Lens - SLTA58K Review - Sony US.  The price at the Sony store is $399 with 18-55mm kit lens.  From Sony Specs: Angle Adjustment : Tilt angle: Up approx. 135 degrees, downward approx. 55 degrees
> 
> Phil


A58 is a good camera and has advantages over A35 like tilt screen but I'd personally still prefer A35 because A58's screen resolution is much lower.


----------

